
These are the SDKs Pokemon Go uses to build a hit game - IamFermat
https://medium.com/@kevinleong789/what-sdks-does-pokemon-go-use-c85217b48323#.7uwi0qasl
======
wodahs02
Am surprised there isn't a whole lot of SDKs in there. Some of the ones are
surprising at least to me... haven't heard of Upsight before. Maybe the take-
away is, use fewer SDKs, make it more lightweight and less crash-prone? Who's
going to get that ad SDK slot? Everyone is probably fighting over that.

------
sdneirf
I find it interesting that the Google SDK isn't in it. Also why would they
have both Crashlytics and Apteligent/Crittercism? Don't they do the same
thing?

~~~
esthermun
There's an article I read saying that they will have sponsored locations soon.
So I doubt they will monetize via a 3rd party ad SDK anytime soon. They'd
rather sell the inventory themselves.

~~~
raimundjoss
With explosive growth, the last thing they want is to monetize it so soon.
They'd follow the FB and Youtube playbook to get it to even higher scale and
stickiness first before selling it themselves. The sponsored location type ads
make more sense that throwing up a video ad, which totally ruins the
experience.

------
adeel4
Anyone knows the diff between the Unity and Nvidia's game engine? Reading the
Nvidia's SDK site, it seems to do similar things as Unity.

------
wayneotau
Interesting insight. Now I have to go check out Upsight for our app.

